# Folding knitting machine.



## Rieann

Years ago I had a Singer single bed knitting machine which folded up to the size of a portable sewing machine. I could knit 5ply to 12 ply yarn on it and I would love to get hold on another like it.

I live in Rockingham in Western Australia and would love to hear from anyone who may have one they wished to sell.

Many thanks,.

Rieann


----------



## susieknitter

I have one of these machines but sorry, I am not selling it. They are very rare now and fetch quite a lot on Ebay, it's a shame that they stopped making them.


----------



## Rieann

Thanks Sue for your reply. Did not think about E-Bay, will go look. Rieann


----------



## avril

Hi, these machines are called the MK70. If you didn't mind one that did not fold but is exactly the same it is the HK or MK160. Sorry I do not have one.


----------



## littlemissxmas

I saw one of these and what a clever idea.


----------



## Laurelbee

A couple of years ago I bought a cut-down Singer 321 machine
It seems that the 321 is the only card machine that can be cut like this. Both ends are cut off but all of the 'workings' are intact. I haven't used it much at all. It would be great to take out under the verandah on a sunny afternoon, and has something like 100 needles (can't remember offhand) Must get it out again and have a try. I had thought that it would be great for knitting sox or dishcloth type things. The fairisle and patterns are fine. xxx


----------



## avril

Hi, another thought. There is an MK70 Yahoo group if you wanted to join. They have a picture of the machine on there.


----------



## Rieann

Thank you so much all you lovely KP peeps. Will definitely follow up on the information you have given me. Thanks soo much.Rieann.


----------



## dwidget

i just checked out the site. what a great looking machine. it would be so easy to store and they say it is work horse. thanks for sharing. i have never seen one like it before.


----------



## dianejohnson

brother made a folding portable knitting machine, too, a KH-341. i own one and love it. doesn't need a sponge bar, either, so nothing needed to replace. until now, i didn't know that singer made a folding portable, too! i checked the MK-70 pictures and it appears that it knits patterns. the brother machine doesn't use cards, but it does knit to a pattern outline (is that called knit-leader?)


----------



## Rieann

Never seen one of them either, that looks even more compact than the Singer I had, but mind you I am going back over a20 years. Just caught the knitting bug again and thought I would like to scource another 'fold up'

Thanks for the info and the piccy. Cheerio from Rieann


----------



## dunottargirl

The Bond machine comes in three pieces and gets bolted together.


----------



## Rieann

Thanks Ann, will look at one of those, if I can take it apart for storage it would be good, no space to leave a K/Machine set up all the time. (Too many sewing machines!!)
Thanks,
Rieann


----------



## knittinglise

I have the MK70 ,which is a mid-gauge machine,and I also have the 341, which is standard gauge,both are folding machines, and both do not need sponge bars...they both have their unique ways to operate,but, I bought them and never used them so if you are interested, I would first find out if they are ok,,,I would ask $350.00 each, US funds.the only glitch is that I am in Canada......let me know....Lise


----------



## Knitangel

I love folding machines too. I have a KH 341 but unfortunately, as one does, I am having problems threading the machine.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dianejohnson

do you have the manual? that will show you how to thread it properly. what problem are you having with threading it?


----------



## moritta

I would take the MK70. 
Thanks
Moritta


----------



## dianejohnson

Knitangel said:


> I love folding machines too. I have a KH 341 but unfortunately, as one does, I am having problems threading the machine.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


you thread it like any knitting machine. just remember to hand plenty of weights. works like a charm


----------



## Knitangel

I managed, knitting now thanks.

Once the tension and weights were sorted.... ........ Knits perfectly!

BTW, my machine is a Knitmaster MK70, not the Brother KH341. Sorry, just realised my error.


----------



## Margieluvs2knit

Hi: I'm inquiring on the Brother KH-341 Knitting Machine. Is it a better portable machine than a Bond? Sturdier than the Bond?
Or a MK70 better buy?
I saw a Brother KH-341 for sale. So I am wondering what to purchase.
I want a portable knitting machine that will be sturdy. Need expert advice. 
Thank you, Margie


----------



## knittinglise

The purpose of the portable knitting machine is that one can work on it and then put it away when not in use,the 341 is a standard gauge and is better than the bond,,,the MK70 is a mid-gauge machine with punchcard facility,I sold my MK70 cause I was not using it ,too many machines.,,,,,,,


----------



## Margieluvs2knit

Thank you. I have a lot of machines too. I purchased a Knitking 930 to knit items for a new granddaughter. I have only made a blanket, and poncho so far. She is now 3 yrs old! 
I have been hand knitting.
I need to get machines organized, cleaned and decide to sell
later.


----------



## Gayla4Real

Hello, Do you still have the MK70 for sale? Thx


----------



## Margieluvs2knit

Yes, I still have the MK-70 and will be keeping it. Sorry.
I saw one on ebay, but it is local pick-up. Maybe you can contact them and ask if they are willing to mail out. 
Margie


----------



## Angela c

Rieann said:


> Years ago I had a Singer single bed knitting machine which folded up to the size of a portable sewing machine. I could knit 5ply to 12 ply yarn on it and I would love to get hold on another like it.
> 
> I live in Rockingham in Western Australia and would love to hear from anyone who may have one they wished to sell.
> 
> Many thanks,.
> 
> Rieann


Knitmaster also did a folding km but I don't remember the number


----------



## susieknitter

Angela c said:


> Knitmaster also did a folding km but I don't remember the number


The MK70 is the Knitmaster machine. Knitmaster HK160 is also a folding machine but it's not as nice as the MK70.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Gayla4Real said:


> Hello, Do you still have the MK70 for sale? Thx


🇨🇦........I have a MK70 that I will sell. I'm near Toronto, ON, Canada.
Local pickup......road trip?


----------



## Dolinca

I have seen a video on you tube that shows how to thread the kh 341.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Macon said:


> 🇨🇦........I have a MK70 that I will sell. I'm near Toronto, ON, Canada.
> Local pickup......road trip?


It has been sold.


----------



## Cookiecat

Laurelbee said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a cut-down Singer 321 machine
> It seems that the 321 is the only card machine that can be cut like this. Both ends are cut off but all of the 'workings' are intact. I haven't used it much at all. It would be great to take out under the verandah on a sunny afternoon, and has something like 100 needles (can't remember offhand) Must get it out again and have a try. I had thought that it would be great for knitting sox or dishcloth type things. The fairisle and patterns are fine. xxx


How interesting! I assume it is cut down for space-saving..Could you post a pic of it?


----------



## hannahb2014

Well how about that, I've been looking for an MK70 too! Here are some pictures: http://www.lacecarriage.com/kmphotos/MK70/mk70.htm

Why on earth did they discontinue this machine? It was the bestest idea ever... especially as mid-gauge machines aren't packed into proper metal containers like all the metal bed machines. And how portable to take to knitting classes.

They never come up for sale here in the UK, the only ones i can find are from the US but shipping/customs costs are too prohibitive...

The next best match looks to be the HK160, a mid gauge with punchcard reader, it does fairisle as well. If anyone is selling theirs in the UK do let me know


----------



## hannahb2014

Just out of curiosity, what are the MK70 and HK160 like to knit on compared to other mid gauge machines? I like the look of these machines as there seems to be more possibilities compared to the LK150, which doesn't have a punchcard reader or fairisle built in... these older machines seem to have more bells and whistles!


----------



## susieknitter

hannahb2014 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the MK70 and HK160 like to knit on compared to other mid gauge machines? I like the look of these machines as there seems to be more possibilities compared to the LK150, which doesn't have a punchcard reader or fairisle built in... these older machines seem to have more bells and whistles!


I have a MK70. Must admit I haven't used it much, but it is a smashing machine that knits a lovely fabric easily.


----------

